

Is Facebook taking over our lives? Interesting infographic. - iqster
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/01/image-of-the-da-115.php

======
eof
I deleted my facebook Oct '09 and don't regret it nor have any desire
whatsoever to go back.

I have to admit it is a rare pleasure to facebook stalk someone from a
friend's account when I have idle minutes at a friend's computer.

My social life has been impacted undoubtedly. I sometimes miss parties I
otherwise would have gone to, simply because they are only on facebook. For
the most part though this isn't the case, as I maintain actual, close
friendships with enough people that I generally find out about them anyway.

I quit due to a terrible case of procrastination on facebook; I stayed quit
for the privacy.

